

The real reason why the stock market plunged - f1gm3nt
http://www.cnbc.com/id/36998463

======
f1gm3nt
Here's the short version:

"A possible culprit for the drop was a trader error in which someone entered a
"b" for billion instead of an "m" for million in a trade."

